# Bike Rack For Sydney Outback



## prchoudh (Feb 23, 2005)

I know that Keystone does not recommend mounting a bike rack to the bumper of the Outbacks but, I had a couple of thoughts on how to solve that and was wondering what your opinion might be on it.

Take out the sewer hose and put wood in its place so that the bumper is now solid. Then attach the bike rack close to the where the bumper is welded to the frame.

Would that work or would it still bend the bumper?

Thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

My understanding is the mount that secures the bumper to the frame (not the bumper itself) is not meant to support a bikerack, bikes, and the bumper. I believe adding a bike rack (and a few bikes) will rip the bumper from the frame. Adding wood to the interior of the bumper will only increase the chances of that happening due to the extra weight. It may keep the bumper straight, but I think it will bend away from the trailer nevertheless.

Randy


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow I didn't realize they didn't recommend it.. I added a "fake" bolt on reciever hitch and use a 3 bike rack that attaches to that. We decide on that because then we can use it on the TV when we aren't pulling the camper. Two for One is always better!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On my last trailer I bolted a bike rack to the bumper. It ripped the welds from the bumper to the chassis. Luckily for me, I thanked my girls for forcing us to make a 'bathroom' stop or it would have ripped off. Stopping when we did was lucky, another 30 min and bye bye bikes.

Reinforce as some have done or risk problems.

John


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

You can mount a bike rack receiver back there but you will need to do a little reinforcing. I welded one to mine and it is VERY strong and carries the bikes just fine. You will need to add about 12" of 3" angle to the back side of the bumper to distribute the load over a larger area of the bumper. Also, and this is the MAIN thing, you will need to buy a receiver tube the is 12" long (this is what's on my 28BHS). This will allow the fabricator to weld the tube to the cross member that runs forward of the bumper. A section of 1/4" plate 3" wide and 8" long made the perfect mounting plate. Once you have connected the receiver tube to the cross member and the bumper, you have taken out the "twisting" that tears the bumper off. It is a simple welding job and works great.

Remember to remove the sewer hose prior to any welding on the bumper -- almost learned this one the hard way!!!!

Sidewinder


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Ben, Let me know when you want me to tow mine up there for the bike carrier mod. "Have BBQ, will travel"!
Hope all is well.


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Steve,

Remember what I said about KD on the 15th? Seems to me like that would be a good Sunday afternoon project on your way home. I have almost everything I need. If you want me to do it (and you know I'll help you guys out however I can), I will have everything ready. I put one on my cousin's Aruba two weeks ago, so after two of them (identical by the way), I have a system. It will only take a couple hours.

Is your schedule getting freed up for that weeknd now????

Sidewinder


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Bike Racks

Strongly recommend getting it re-inforced as well as welded. There are alot of horror stories about racks being ripped off or bending the bumper. Ask my neighbour. He did not loose his bike but his bumper is now at a 45 degree angle and the metal is separating from the frame.









There are great pics and drawings in the gallery. I know it is a little more money but well worth it.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I recommend that you search down all the bike rack posts before you add one to your trailers.

There are some ways to make a safe one.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't forget, you can stash those bikes on the front of your rig as well. Just put a front receiver on and use a standard receiver-mount bike rack. We like the setup, ourselves:










Chet.


----------



## markvpayne (May 6, 2005)

chetlenox said:


> Don't forget, you can stash those bikes on the front of your rig as well. Just put a front receiver on and use a standard receiver-mount bike rack. We like the setup, ourselves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time for me to with draw my comments several months ago about Bike Racks on the bumper and I will eat the crow because someone could have been killed. shy DO NOT DO IT. Even after Keystone told me it was ok and the dealer said it was fine my last trip cost me one complete bike, 2 very expensive complete bike wheels, 40 minutes on the side of the highway and I can only thank God that no one was killed. Luckily a motorist behind me came up and notified us that we where about to loose our bikes. The bumper had torn off the welds and the reinforcements were of little use. The extra tie down straps were all that was holding the bumper and bikes to the trailer. One bike was dragging both wheels and the two new TREK bikes had the front wheels dragging. Had the bumper, rack and bikes come completely loose it would have been a disaster. Fortunately only property damage. The dealer says they will cover the damage under Warranty since they and Keystone said the bumpers are designed to carry the rack and bikes. We will see if they are also going to pay for the new wheels and tires and the DD's bike that didn't make it. The 2" front mount hitch arrived yesterday and is this weekends project so that I can enjoy the 4th of July Vacation. That is of course if the dealer get the repair work completed and the A/C finally repaired after 5 attempts and 1 complete replacement.

If you hear or see anyone even thinking about the rear bumper racks even if the dealer or the manufacturer says it is OK, send them to me for re-education. I learned the hard way.









MP


----------



## mgav8r (Jan 27, 2007)

chetlenox said:


> Don't forget, you can stash those bikes on the front of your rig as well. Just put a front receiver on and use a standard receiver-mount bike rack. We like the setup, ourselves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mgav8r (Jan 27, 2007)

[ quote name='markvpayne' date='Jun 23 2005, 05:43 PM' post='41745']


chetlenox said:


> Don't forget, you can stash those bikes on the front of your rig as well.Â Just put a front receiver on and use a standard receiver-mount bike rack.Â We like the setup, ourselves:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time for me to with draw my comments several months ago about Bike Racks on the bumper and I will eat the crow because someone could have been killed. shy DO NOT DO IT. Even after Keystone told me it was ok and the dealer said it was fine my last trip cost me one complete bike, 2 very expensive complete bike wheels, 40 minutes on the side of the highway and I can only thank God that no one was killed. Luckily a motorist behind me came up and notified us that we where about to loose our bikes. The bumper had torn off the welds and the reinforcements were of little use. The extra tie down straps were all that was holding the bumper and bikes to the trailer. One bike was dragging both wheels and the two new TREK bikes had the front wheels dragging. Had the bumper, rack and bikes come completely loose it would have been a disaster. Fortunately only property damage. The dealer says they will cover the damage under Warranty since they and Keystone said the bumpers are designed to carry the rack and bikes. We will see if they are also going to pay for the new wheels and tires and the DD's bike that didn't make it. The 2" front mount hitch arrived yesterday and is this weekends project so that I can enjoy the 4th of July Vacation. That is of course if the dealer get the repair work completed and the A/C finally repaired after 5 attempts and 1 complete replacement.

If you hear or see anyone even thinking about the rear bumper racks even if the dealer or the manufacturer says it is OK, send them to me for re-education. I learned the hard way.









MP
[/quote]

Does the front hitch block the headlights at night? I need to carry 4 bikes.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just went to the same guy who welded my receiver on my old Outback. The Sydney will bike rack ready in 2 weeks







The receiver will be welded directly to the frame and re-inforced. This work extremely well on the 28RSS. It looks like the Sydney will be no problem.

I will post pics once the mod has been completed.

Thor

I just went to the same guy who welded my receiver on my old Outback. The Sydney will bike rack ready in 2 weeks







The receiver will be welded directly to the frame and re-inforced. This work extremely well on the 28RSS. It looks like the Sydney will be no problem.

I will post pics once the mod has been completed.

Thor


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

mgav8r said:


> [
> 
> Does the front hitch block the headlights at night? I need to carry 4 bikes.


Yes it does obstruct your front headlights, turn indicators and possibly the running lights which technically is illegal.... For me the obstruction is a killer for the front mount due to night driving being a norm for our trips. The illegal part really depends on the Law Enforcement person encountered or not encountered.....

Remember the same obstruction issues apply to rear mounted carriers. At one time I did use a rear mounted motorcycle carrier on a SUV -got stopped several times by LE -no tickets but I finally added lights just to get rid of the inconvenience factor -

Map Guy


----------

